# Feeling mischievous



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok, i feel like kicking the hornets nest a bit................

Who on here has been promised animals from Stacy and/or his/her alter ego Andrew?

(shorter list now) Who's actually had them arrive?

What's the rarest and most exotic one promised?

I'll start.....a male _Notechis scutatus, _for free, delivered................never arrived


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Mmmmmmm the list could be quite long.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

rogersspider2007 said:


> Mmmmmmm the list could be quite long.


c'mon mate..............publish the list in it's entirety


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

these wasnt being sold to me but was "kindly being given" there were some pythons and a cat snake.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:
did they ever open up the shop and get the fer de lance:whistling2:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hehe,

I've not kept up with these things, but I wondered throughout the whole "Walts" topic who we were on about, unsuprisingly that was the name in my head at the time... :whistling2:


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

Saedcantas said:


> Hehe,
> 
> I've not kept up with these things, but I wondered throughout the whole "Walts" topic who we were on about, unsuprisingly that was the name in my head at the time... :whistling2:


Have you noticed that the aforementioned signature has drastically changed in the last few days? all traces of venomous has vanished, just a plain old lizard keeper then?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Can't resist this, just looked through another forum where this person/these people have posted. I asked for details of the person who was selling the UK CB O Hannah............I was given the phone number of a guy in Sheffield, just happened to be the same phone number as Andy from Doncaster, who happens to be Stacy's partner and, checking back on old mail from the time of the promised N scutatus, is the same phone number as Gear 21.............

Talk about multiple personalities............:whistling2:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

must be bullshizophrenia


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

:lol2::mf_dribble::lol2::mf_dribble::whistling2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

i wasnt promised them but i asked him about his uracoans a few PMs and fixed a price then all of a sudden they had been sold wierd thing is now i have checked out his profile no one else from what i could see had PMd him about them...........but i wouldnt mind one of those smooth scaled Schlegs he had you know the ones on his profile:whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have been suspicious about Stacey for a while, I was talking to Stu about it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Shes also bred snow kenyan sand boa's and felt the need to reply to this thread :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/397985-snow-sandboas-uk-breed-het.html


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

just a quick question, why do all the genuine keepers on here bother with this section anymore????? every week its the same old arguments and repetitive threads and bullsh*tters, there are certain other places where there is none of this, no offence to anyone but this section is turning into a joke


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I guess it's like a scab that you just can't resist picking at.............I know what you mean Paul. Sometimes, tho' it's nice to just come and poke a cretin with a pointy stick occasionally:lol2:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> I guess it's like a scab that you just can't resist picking at.............I know what you mean Paul. Sometimes, tho' it's nice to just come and poke a cretin with a pointy stick occasionally:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

> why do all the genuine keepers on here bother with this section anymore?????


it provides them with amusment (annoyance some of the time but hey everyone needs something to complain about sometimes)

it would be a bad thing if u did all go away, i'd miss the pics and the genuine threads are informative and interesting


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> I guess* it's like a scab that you just can't resist picking at*.............I know what you mean Paul. Sometimes, tho' it's nice to just come and poke a cretin with a pointy stick occasionally:lol2:


:2thumb:


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

he promised me a blue whale and it still hasnt arrived yet. there is a postal strike though so im not going to jump to any conclusions just yet.


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

:lol2:my laptop just nearly ended up covered in tea


----------



## lambengland (Oct 6, 2009)

LewisH said:


> he promised me a blue whale and it still hasnt arrived yet. there is a postal strike though so im not going to jump to any conclusions just yet.


 

hahaha quality :notworthy:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Andy Allen AKA stacy, AKA gear21, AKA crotalus vegrandis...without prejudice.

I refrained from posting on previous threads about the above person, as I wanted to speak from personal experience, and not pre judge from what others have said. I was supposed to be meeting with Andy last night, and now I'm able to post. Andy was supposed to be meeting with me yesterday evening at my house, and bringing with him various venomous snakes. The list comprised of russels vipers(11), sunset cobra (1), eyelash vipers(20), a leucistic cobra, a tigersnake, an 8ft western mamba, jameson's mamba, a few other venomous, and 2 carpet vipers. Allegedly, there were 8 carpet vipers in total, 2 for myself, 2 for Al Hyde, 2 for Paul Rowley, and 2 for himself at no charge. When I informed Andy that I was a bit dubious due to others having been promised things and them never materializing, he assured me that he was 100% genuine and trustworthy, and it was everyone else I needed to be wary of. I agreed that should he prove to be true to his word, I would gladly come on the forums and let everyone know that the snakes had turned up. However, I also warned him that should he prove to be the liar that everyone thought he was I would post this too. He managed to make it all the way from Doncaster yesterday, to within 9 miles of Bath, when all contact was lost!! He'd driven through Birmingham, got stuck in traffic, came out the other side, and even made it off the M4 onto the A46 into Bath!! Then..nothing!! I tried to ring him....nothing...straight to orange answerphone! None of the texts I've sent since have been delivered. So, one can only assume that haven driven 186 miles, he got lost, and decided to turn around and go home lol??!!! No...me thinks he's the b*********r that everyone said he was :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> Andy Allen AKA stacy, AKA gear21, AKA crotalus vegrandis...without prejudice.
> 
> I refrained from posting on previous threads about the above person, as I wanted to speak from personal experience, and not pre judge from what others have said. I was supposed to be meeting with Andy last night, and now I'm able to post. Andy was supposed to be meeting with me yesterday evening at my house, and bringing with him various venomous snakes. The list comprised of russels vipers(11), sunset cobra (1), eyelash vipers(20), a leucistic cobra, a tigersnake, an 8ft western mamba, jameson's mamba, a few other venomous, and 2 carpet vipers. Allegedly, there were 8 carpet vipers in total, 2 for myself, 2 for Al Hyde, 2 for Paul Rowley, and 2 for himself at no charge. When I informed Andy that I was a bit dubious due to others having been promised things and them never materializing, he assured me that he was 100% genuine and trustworthy, and it was everyone else I needed to be wary of. I agreed that should he prove to be true to his word, I would gladly come on the forums and let everyone know that the snakes had turned up. However, I also warned him that should he prove to be the liar that everyone thought he was I would post this too. He managed to make it all the way from Doncaster yesterday, to within 9 miles of Bath, when all contact was lost!! He'd driven through Birmingham, got stuck in traffic, came out the other side, and even made it off the M4 onto the A46 into Bath!! Then..nothing!! I tried to ring him....nothing...straight to orange answerphone! None of the texts I've sent since have been delivered. So, one can only assume that haven driven 186 miles, he got lost, and decided to turn around and go home lol??!!! No...me thinks he's the b*********r that everyone said he was :2thumb:


what a knob, if anyone was still thinking that Andy/Gear21/Stacey/whatever other name they decide to use this week, still had any credability then take I think that completely throws it out the window


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

mark elliott said:


> The list comprised of russels vipers(11), sunset cobra (1), eyelash vipers(20), a leucistic cobra, a tigersnake, an 8ft western mamba, jameson's mamba, a few other venomous, and 2 carpet vipers. Allegedly, there were 8 carpet vipers in total, 2 for myself, 2 for Al Hyde, 2 for Paul Rowley, and 2 for himself at no charge.


Excuse me while I go for a laughing break :gasp::lol2:

Classic...


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

I know!!!...Unbelievable - LITERALLY!!!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

what a knob jockey!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I was based in Warminster and the sigal is very poor around bath perhaps he is trying to find a signal? or maybe the tigersnake got out and bit him and hes in a ditch? Or he could have run out of fuel and you know what its like its all country lanes around there he might be trying to find a garage to get some petrol? or he might have a puncture and he, like many of us, has a spare tyre that is also flat and because he cant get a signal cant call the AA/RAC for help? im starting to get worried about him now. dont dismiss the posibilities Mark anything could have happend too the poor lad, alian abduction or even werewolves, mind you he proberbly breeds them albinos proberbly 



sunset monocle cobras now there is a stunning snake, i may be wrong but arnt they bloody hard to get hold of ???As far as im aware and i really dont mind being proved wrong the only people breeding these are Diamond Reptile if Florida and they are a couple of grand a piece????


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Perhaps he got bitten on the way and now ceases to exist?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

snakekeeper said:


> Perhaps he got bitten on the way and now ceases to exist?


 now there's a thought.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Also, let's not forget the bitis he was supposed to be getting. A large shipment of Puffs, gabs and rhinos ,including the highly sought after "*ULTI*" rhinos :lol2: 
Andy/Stacey/Gear21 , for the second time, I think you mean *Ituri*

Bloody good Job I knew he was full of shite and didn't drive to Bath to meet him as planned.


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Also, let's not forget the bitis he was supposed to be getting. A large shipment of Puffs, gabs and rhinos ,including the highly sought after "*ULTI*" rhinos :lol2:
> Andy/Stacey/Gear21 , for the second time, I think you mean *Ituri*
> 
> Bloody good Job I knew he was full of shite and didn't drive to Bath to meet him as planned.


 but at least you could have met me al.....and i know everything and everybody :whistling2:. must be something in the water up there.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> but at least you could have met me al......


 
That's very true mate , and indeed we will meet


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> sunset monocle cobras now there is a stunning snake, i may be wrong but arnt they bloody hard to get hold of ???As far as im aware and i really dont mind being proved wrong the only people breeding these are Diamond Reptile if Florida and they are a couple of grand a piece????


Pascal Wagenaus breeds them in Germany, very nice they are too, €200 each at Houten. I understand that by "sunset" you mean the Suphan locale? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Pascal Wagenaus breeds them in Germany, very nice they are too, €200 each at Houten. I understand that by "sunset" you mean the Suphan locale? Or am I barking up the wrong tree?


I saw what was described as a sunset monocled cobra out in the states it is brightish orange with normal eye colour. ive just done a bit of a search on tinternet as i freely admit im no expert on Elapids as most of my focus has always been with Vipers anyway from what i can make out they seem to be more of a colour morph as they look different to the locale ssp suphanensis. i have found a link to some pix of both

"Sunset" Monocle Cobra, Naja kaouthia Courtesy of Mitch at Diamond Reptile Breeders - DeadlyBeautiful's Photos

I hope in the next year to get a few more elapids i have a wish list (dont we all) and on it are a few cobras


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah i saw those pix on the Diamond reptiles site, it's a nice looking animal. I would guess that it's a morph of the suphanensis, although it's got a monocle on it's hood, whereas the suphans that I've seen don't have it, or it's there but too faint to see


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> I saw what was described as a sunset monocled cobra out in the states it is brightish orange with normal eye colour. ive just done a bit of a search on tinternet as i freely admit im no expert on Elapids as most of my focus has always been with Vipers anyway from what i can make out they seem to be more of a colour morph as they look different to the locale ssp suphanensis. i have found a link to some pix of both
> 
> "Sunset" Monocle Cobra, Naja kaouthia Courtesy of Mitch at Diamond Reptile Breeders - DeadlyBeautiful's Photos
> 
> I hope in the next year to get a few more elapids i have a wish list (dont we all) and on it are a few cobras


Interesting bit of free handling on those pictures!

:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> Interesting bit of free handling on those pictures!
> 
> :gasp::gasp::gasp:


you can say that again mate :gasp:


----------



## andy n amz (Aug 10, 2009)

here is their latest number foryou all 07826195544 and you are all right they both seem to know **** all if you wont an adress let me know


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

PM me the address please


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a fair idea the number of people that have been messed around by him but has anyone on here actually received any animals or even seen his collection in person?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> I have a fair idea the number of people that have been messed around by him but has anyone on here actually received any animals or even seen his collection in person?


I think you've got more chance of seeing the Loch Ness Monster


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Ironically he did say he had Nessy in his collection...


----------



## andy n amz (Aug 10, 2009)

i have seen his so called collection of his...lol he dus hav a rattle snake some sand boa's a baby royal and a few corns and when we was last there he kept bragging how he was getting all these snake lots of dwa and 10 breeding pairs of boas all high end morphs and guess what still no snakes


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

So is this a potential adult version of an undirected James? Maybe a warning from the Gods for us...


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

andy n amz said:


> here is their latest number foryou all 07826195544 and you are all right they both seem to know **** all if you wont an adress let me know


 yes please for the address


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Ok, i feel like kicking the hornets nest a bit................
> 
> Who on here has been promised animals from Stacy and/or his/her alter ego Andrew?
> 
> ...


 
This thread was interesting to read... :lol2:

"How can you tell that the PM is lying?...His lips are moveing"

I've heard of this Stacey person...She sounds like a bull:censor:!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

LeviathanNI said:


> So is this a potential adult version of an undirected James? Maybe a warning from the Gods for us...


 
Sorry??


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Someone who, whilst young, never had their enthusiasm and energy channeled and planned, and so went off living in an imaginary world of wants and dreams, rather than reality and fact.


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

what a shame you guys where promised things that never materialised, it seems getting a bit to common on here lately!!

If anyone does have any contact with them, can you ask if they can get hold of unicorn please!!? lol


----------

